# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  C#‎ programming

## shirzad_info

سلام خدمت همه دوستان عزیز
من چند تا سوال در مورد سی شارپ دارم که امیدوارم منو راهنمایی کنین

1- تا اونجایی که من خبر دارم اکثر برنامه های سیستمی رو برای ویندوز با ویژوال سی مینویسن 
میخواستم بدونم از این لحاظ  سی شارپ قدرت ویژوال سی رو داره یا نه یا قابل مقایسه هستن?

2- من به رباتیک علاقه دارم و میخواستم بدونم قدرت سی شارپ در کار با سخت افزار چطوری هست و میتونم روش حساب بکنم یا حتی به درد سرش می ارزه که وقت بزارم و یاد بگیرم؟!!

3- یکی از دوستان من میگفت برای اجرای برنامه نوشته شده در سی شارپ در کامپیوتر های دیگه باید از قبل net framework. رو کامپیوتر شخص نصب بشه که خودش 400 مگابایت هست 
شاید کسی بخواد یه ویروس :لبخند گشاده!:   کم حجم بنویسه!! یا اینکه من یک برنامه بنویسم و به صورت رایگان بر روی اینترنت قرار بدم نمیتونم که برنامه 1 مگاباتی رو 401 مگابایت کنم یا نمیتونم برای کاربر شرط بزارم که اول باید فلان چیز رو نصب کنی!! آیا این طوری درصد استقبال از نزم افزار کم نمیشه؟؟!!  آیا این یک عیب برای دات نت نیست و آیا برای این مشکل راه حلی وجود دارد ؟؟

4-من میخوام روی یک زبان تمرکز کنم و در اون پیشرفت کنم آیا سی شارپ انتخاب درستیه؟

5- من از طرف داران open source هستم آیا انتخاب سی شارپ برای من کار عاقلانه ای هست؟

6-من جایی خوندم که مایکرو سافت مخواد کاری کنه که برنامه های نوشته شده در دات نت در همه سیستم عاملها اجرا بشه مثل جاوا آیا این موضوع حقیقت داره؟

7- وضعیت سی شارپ در مقایسه با دلفی و ویژوال سی چگونه هست ؟


ببخشید که سوالاتم زیاد شد 
انشاالله که جبران خواهم کرد 
منتظر راهنمایی هاتون هستم
در پناه حق

----------


## mehrzad007

1- دوست عزیز قوانین سایت رو بخونید و انجام دهید . حداقل فایده این کار اینه که زودتر به جواب می رسید. ( کراس پستینگ ممنوع)
2-جواب سوالاتون :
2-1 : تا منظورتون ازبرنامه سیستمی چی باشه! یاهومسنجر - اتوکد فتوشاپ و...؟ اینا بعله با خانواده سی توسعه داده می شند.
2-2: در یک کلمه بعله . سی پارپ فقط دسترسی مستقیم به حافظه نداره (اشاره گرها) که اونم یه جورایی ممکنه
2-3: اول اینکه از ویندوز 2003 به بعد خودکار دات نت فریم ورک روی ویندوز ارائه میشه . و بعد نه تنها اون عیب نیست بلکه یه حسنه . شما می تونی برنامه تو با کمترین تغییر روی پلت فرم هایی که از دات نت فریم ورک پشتیبانی می کنند استفاده کنی.
2-4: ظاهرا بهترین انتخابه . ساده اس - از دات نته یه زبون جدیده با امکانات عالی و....
2-5 : اپن سورس یه جورایی یه مکتبه ! زبونش مهم نیست
2-6 : ظاهرا باید همینطور باشه . اما از مایکروسافت بعیده . 
2-7 : ویژواال سی هنوز برای کارهایی مثل نوشتن بازی و ... بهترینه . دلفی هم طرفداران خودش رو داره هنوز. اما به نظر می رسه در این شرایط دات نت و زبانهای وابسته بهترین انتخاب باشند . البته اگه قبلا از زبانی استفاده می کردید به نظر من همونو ادامه بدید.

----------


## حامد مصافی

1 - نه! اما می تونی در MS VC++‎.NET برنامه بنویسی و حتی در حالت Unmanaged
2 - به جز فعالیت هایی که مایکروسافت انجام داده هیچ حرکتی در زمینه رباتیک در ویندوز صورت نگرفته! لینوکس بستر مناسب تری است.
3 - یک فایل نصاب 22.4 مگا بایتی!!!
4 - بله
5 - خیر
6 - این موضوع صحت نداره!
7 - بحث در این مورد نیاز به یک تاپیک مستقل دارد

----------


## CodeMasterX

> 2 - به جز فعالیت هایی که مایکروسافت انجام داده هیچ حرکتی در زمینه رباتیک در ویندوز صورت نگرفته! لینوکس بستر مناسب تری است.


درسته، هنوز هم اولین و اساسی ترین قانون برگذاری مسابقات رباتیک (در هر زمینه ای) اجرا شدن نرم افزار ها و پروژه تحت لینوکس هست.ولی مایکروسافت یه محصول در سال 2006 عرضه کرد با اسم Microsoft Robotics Sutio که میتونید تو سایتش هم اطلاعات زیادی به دست بیارید.
این محصول امکان برنامه نویسی و شبیه سازی ربات های سخت افزاری و نرم افزاری رو با استفاده از تکنولوژی دات نت میده، یعنی میتونید با هر زبانی تو دات نت برنامه نویسی کنید.به غیر از محیط اصلی این نرم افزار، یک پکیج روی سیستم نصب میشه که یک سر کلاس به کلاس های پایه دات نت فریم ورک اضافه می کنه تا خیلی کارهای برنامه نویسی هوش مصنوعی،پردازش ها،کار با پورت ها و میکروپروسسور ها رو انجام بدین.یکی از قابلیت های این محصول که خیلی منو داغون کرده این هست که شما میتونید مدل های گرافیکی سه بعدی از روبات به برنامه بدین و کدتون رو روی انیمشین های سه بعدی تست کنید (که البته کار سختی هست) .این محصول حجم زیادی داره و نسخه کاملش رو نمیشه دانلود کر و توی ایران هم گیر نمیاد، خواستیم با بچه های تیم پول بذاریم و از خارج بخریم که باز هم پولمون نرسید.
اقای امیر (نمیدونم چی ؟!) که یکی از مدیران برگذاری مسابقات روباتیک ژاپن هستند سال 2006 اعلام کردند که دارن روش کار میکنن و ممکنه در آینده ای نزدیک امکان برگذاری مسابقات با این محصول جدید مایکروسافت هم در نظر گرفته بشه.

----------

